# Summer New York -> Chicago = need help



## Marcus

A warm hello from Germany,
we rented a class C RV for the summer ( 06/30-07/11) pickup in NY, returning in Chicago. Now we want to plan the route and realize that this is not so easy. We drive with 6 people and everyone has wishes - some are smaller, some are bigger ;-) Niagara Falls we definitely want, a thick steak somewhere in Ohio is a must, our daughter wants to horseback riding - at least 1/2 full day's (dude ranch?) And the 4th of July we like to spend with you (where best?).
Tips for great campgrounds along the route?

Do you have some great ideas for us, 4 adults around the 44 (interests rather aquapark instead of museum), a boy 11 and girl 15.

And sorry for my poor english ;-) 

many thx in advance
regards 
marcus


----------



## MarjorieKnight

I think it's cool to visit some entertainment places such as centers. I am going to visit Iceland but at first to pass an exam. I recommend you this source https://studyhippo.com/internal-medicine-emma-holliday-ramahi/  which can help you too. I wish you have a great weekend with children!


----------



## Sima

Verry well!


----------

